
Microsoft open-sources natural language processing tool for survey data - cbuja
https://github.com/microsoft/browsecloud
======
polskibus
I wish the service was not that dependent on Azure.

~~~
type0
Yeah, but then again its probably the reason they open sourced it.

------
IshKebab
I feel like it would be better just to read a random sample of 100 comments.
Or just use something like uservoice, or Github issues that allow voting on
things. Seems silly to reduce every comment to a bag of words. It is better
than just ignoring them I suppose.

